# Honoring other dogs



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a 11 month old lab. He is a bit thick headed is there anyway to get through it? Also he is a soft male. But my main question is that my roommates has a black lab and I'm trying to get Boomer not to break or steal the toy from her. So how do I teach him to honor her?


----------



## stoli (Aug 17, 2008)

there is a big difference between play and work. R you talking about retrieving birds or just playing around the house????


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Both


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

It all goes backto basic OB teaching it in the yard and carrieing it over into the field. Have you been following a training program? If you have you may have to go back and review "SIT" if not then I would strongly recomend getting your hands on some training materials and going back to the begining, and build a solid foundation, so when this does arise in the field you will have some tools to fix the problem.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah i am on a program right now he is being force fetch and has a week to go. I have a collar on the way this should help reinforce what i say after he get collar train. Right now hes playing dumb and trying to get away with what he can.


----------

